# Several question about guppy and platy.



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

1. Can I put guppy and platy together?
I read one article from aquariumfish.net. That doesn't suggest to put those together.

2. And I know guppy and platy both will be raised as at least one male vs two female. 
But should I buy same species for the one male and two female. 

3. I am a new fishkeeper. It's hard for me to tell male and female platy. Is there any easy way? Can LFS employee pick right one for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

WEll i got a fancy guppie and a rainbow platy together and they are just fine they even play around with each other about twice aday so i would suggest this personally but yes that is just one person


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Me too, I've had guppies with platies too, and they were fine.
But I wouldn't recommend it if you want beautiful big huge tailed show guppies.
But stick with the average pretty guppies, and you'll do great


----------



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

*Thanks guys.*

I will got three platies first, then three guppies.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

You need to have 2 females to each male for that species. The male will CONSTANTLY harrass the female and stress her to the point of death. The more females you have the less each one will be stressed.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Very true !!! I keep 4 females per male with all my livebearers.
The tank may not be as pretty. But I have much happier mommy fish, hence healthier babies.


----------



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

*Can red wag tail mate with dwarf platy?*

Thanks for the reminder. 

Can red wag tail mate with dwarf platy? They are not the same size.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't matter that they are different sizes. If the are the same Genus, they can breed.
Tony


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

I would not get any female platys or not any male platys. Just get 5 of the same gender because your tank will quickly become overpopulated with fish. Do not keep female platys and male guppies in the same tank or vice versa, as they can crossbreed with each other and cause you to have pluppies, which is very bad. Get all male platys and guppies or all female platys and guppies.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

The best way to tell them apart is the anal fin or caudal fin, cant remember what it is called exactly... It is a very noticeable difference. The female will have a normal fin and the male will have a a spiky looking fin that he usually holds against his body. In order to see these I suggest finding a dull looking guppy(probably a female) and looking for the normal fin and then finding a fancy looking guppy (most likely a male...) and spotting the difference between the two.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Picture of a gonopodium(male fin thing):









A female’s anal fin will be rounded and will look like this:







[/


----------

